# Who be the shortest and tallest of em all???



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

Just wondering people sizes... I am 5'5... and I have yet to find a taper shorter then me.. but I can get on stilts without sitting, and am pretty quick getting into them too


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

6'1" get on my stilts without sitting also!!!


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

Iam 5'7". I worked with a guy who is 7' 2" He palms a 9' ceiling.. And man he can throw some tape up. :yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

5,10 and sh!t at getting on stilts without sitting, i will prob arse up and headbutt the floor or wall.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

5'8"ish


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

7'4" with my 18"stilts on...


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

6'3 & I can also get onto stilts without sitting. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I've never tried getting on my stilts while sitting. Seems like that would be tough to do. I've seen guys do it and it looks like a struggle to stand up.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm 56 and 5'11", I get on my stilts anyway I can these days, I use the tub, or a step ladder, I grunt, groan, and bitch alot. I use to just jump up on em, ahh, memories !!!!

Oh yeah,,, these days, my quest is to get on em before I pass out from the loss of oxygen ,,,,,, so far I'm winning !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

That is almost funny, if it wasn't true!!
I feel your pain!


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

6'2"


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

6'2,quit using stilts after the first knee surgery.(14 years ago)


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

6'1"


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

In my younger days I use to be 10 foot tall and bullet proof, now I'm only 6' 1" and drink 100 proof 
I get on stilts without sitting but I really struggle to pickup dropped tools once I'm on them, to pick up small tools I use a telescopic magnet with a spike adapted on the other end to pickup a dropped sanding sponge...Ok, so I'm getting lazy in my old age.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

More creative than lazy. :thumbup:


----------



## Orygun (Aug 15, 2010)

If necessity is the mother of invention, laziness is probably the father


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Probably so.


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

5'11 and used to jusmp right up on stilts. Ive got a mini baker i push my mud around from room to room and i just sit on it now and strap up. and also the little baker is awesome for setting ur pump and mud on to box out


----------



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

So I AM the shortest drywaller! lol


----------



## grid ninja (Mar 21, 2010)

biggest balls of them all


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Nope, I know a guy who is more in the height range of my wife, about 5'1"ish.


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

about 5 years ago i had some subs hanging a house, 9ft ceilings so i had 54s in there, and i saw a board floating across the room. All i saw was feet lol. He wasnt even 5 ft.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

5'10", standing straight up on my stilts on 8' ceiling my hair just touches the ceiling.


----------



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

Checkers said:


> Nope, I know a guy who is more in the height range of my wife, about 5'1"ish.



he must not even be able to use a bazooka on the ceiling inside corners...?


----------



## proficient Mudder (Aug 28, 2010)

I am 6ft but my back is starting to feel the yrs of this kind of work so i have a hard time to stand up straighter than about 5'8",lol.
I also get on my stilts while standing up, but nowadays find it easier to cheer on the newer recruits for all the fun of walking tall,lol.

Bill


----------

